
6 Concept Phones That Show Our Mobile Future - dotmanish
http://briefmobile.com/6-concept-phones-that-show-our-mobile-future
======
mitchie_luna
It looks like the other mobile phones like Blackberry, hTC, Motorolla and Sony
are being more competitive with iPhone. They not only focus on the design but
also on the features. I think the iPhone should be pressured because the other
mobiles phones are continue innovating.

